
Python ' =' Is Not 'Is Not': Comparing Objects in Python - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/python-is-identity-vs-equality/
======
DerekL
Title is misspelled. It should be '!=', not ' ='.

~~~
yesenadam
Easier said than done! As I learnt when trying to submit a !!Con talk once.. I
guess it's a headline-desensationalizer 'feature'.

